

Show HN: Build your own Flappy Bird in your browser - TheMakeA
https://www.makegameswith.us/build-flappy-bird-in-your-browser/

======
TheMakeA
If you're interested in how this works, we also released a blog post about it:
[https://www.makegameswith.us/gamernews/330/how-we-
compiled-4...](https://www.makegameswith.us/gamernews/330/how-we-
compiled-400000-iphone-apps-for-the-hour-o)

~~~
jfasi
Wow! That's actually really amazing, thanks for posting that!

